# Bizzar Foods



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Any one ever watch Bizzar Foods with Andrew Zimmerman on the Travel Chanel? I got to admit some of the things this guy eats is pretty strange to some people. But on the other hand one learns to cook and eat a wide section of things others throw away. For the most part the food is rather normal for the area he's in. Thoughts?


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

If you get accustomed to that sort of dining eating what's available in a SHTF event should be a snap.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

"They" say, there is a switch in your head.
Turn that switch off, and you can eat anything.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

Ive been all over the world. I made it a point to try local food every where I went. I ate whale meat in Japan, beetle larve in Korea, and all kinds of goat in the mid east. Some strang food was good and some it was all I could do to swallow, but I would try what they offered.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Try Iguana in Panama. Been there 4 times and they sell em on a stick on the roadside.


----------



## OctopusPrime (Dec 2, 2014)

Look up Andrew Z background. He was homeless and on drugs for a time in his life..i bet he has eaten worse...maybe a rooster for coke I dunno.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

You get hungry enough you would be surprised at what you would eat. Until then I think I will stick to a more discerning menu.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I have to draw the line on half developed baby ducks, until it's starvation time. But everything else is fair game


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Try Iguana in Panama. Been there 4 times and they sell em on a stick on the roadside.


Ive been to Rodman naval station in panama but didnt leave the base, so no iguana on a stick.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

keith9365 said:


> Ive been to Rodman naval station in panama but didnt leave the base, so no iguana on a stick.


Unique Country indeed and very diverse. I have been from the Darien Jungle just north of Columbia South America and back all the way north to Costa Rico. Used to travel down their and build feeding centers in shanty towns with an outreach group called Manna, out of Fort Worth.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

A Watchman said:


> Unique Country indeed and very diverse. I have been from the Darien Jungle just north of Columbia South America and back all the way north to Costa Rico. Used to travel down their and build feeding centers in shanty towns with an outreach group called Manna, out of Fort Worth.


I was in an outreach program called the US Navy:laughhard:


----------

